# model 24788830 2nd stage not working?



## eriksat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have about a 5 year old Craftsman snowblower 30" 
Overhead valve 357cc
model 24788830

I hit a chunk of wood with it and stalled the 2nd stage that throws the snow out the chute. I got the chunk of wood out but now it works in light fluffy snow but when I hit any heavy stuff the 2nd stage impeller quits working but the front auger spins just fine. I figured I sheared a pin in the 2nd stage impeller but there is no hole for a shear pin no bolt hole nothing. Is the 2nd stage impeller on a key way in the shaft that must have sheared? How do you take apart the auger to get the 2nd stage impeller off? So I can see what happened. Do I need to pull the whole gear box off the front auger? Is it hard to do? I looked at a parts diagram but it doesn't really show anything that holds the 2nd stage impeller to the shaft. I need this back running quick I am considering tack welding the 2nd stage impeller to the shaft, I know if I ever want to get it off I will have to grind the weld off with a die grinder.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I just had an MTD/Troy Bilt apart at my mother's house today to fix the front auger shaft popping out of the bearing. Looking at your parts list it appears that your MTD built machine uses the same design for the front end. The impeller shaft has a flat spot on it and the impeller has the same flat spots where it slides down the shaft. Looks like either that rounded itself off, the impeller split and it now cracked or maybe the belt is slipping and you just think the augers still turn.

http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/1008714P-00001.png

Almost forgot to tell you how to take it apart. Yes, the whole front assembly has to come out.

Remove the clip holding the chute crank on and slide that out of the way.
Remove the belt cover.
Unhook the belt.
Unhook the spring from the idler pulley and handle that tightens the belt.
(I pulled mine off after separating the scoop and drive sections.)
Remove the 2 bolts on each side holding the front scoop to the drive section.
Tilt the handles back and lift the scoop out of the pivot.
Tip the front scoop section flat on the ground and remove the bolt holding the large pulley on.
(I used an axe handle through the chute to hold the impeller.)
Remove the 2 screws on each side of the augers.
Slide the whole gearbox assembly out the front.


----------



## eriksat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

The front auger still spins good I can see the snow flying out, but nothing comes out of the chute like the rear impeller is spinning on the shaft. So all it has is a flat spot on the shaft that slides on a flat spot on the impeller? I looked at it pretty close I don't see any crack in the impeller, but I will take a close look tomorrow with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snow is flying out of what? Just the front bucket? Have someone hold the handle down for you or tie it up and walk around front and see what it is doing. If all looks good turn it off and pull the spark plug and find a way to read in there and try to turn the impeller by hand. By disclaimer I have to tell you to use a 2x4 or something and not stick your hand in there.

Are you sure the chute isn't clogged? 

Could be you have some broken shear bolts too. So check those.


----------



## eriksat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't see any shear pin or bolt holes in the impeller shaft hub. When I have it shut off and turn the impeller by hand one way it turns the front auger, if I turn it the other way it doesn't?


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

i would think that if you have any shear pins or keyways on the impellor shaft that broke it wouldn't work in light fluffy snow or any other kind of snow. that is just an educated guess as i have never worked on a snowblower in my life but it seems logical.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't damage the gear in the gearbox? If the augers are only turning when you turn the impeller in one direction it sounds like a gearbox issue. My guess is it is only marginally gone so it works in light snow, but starts slipping in heavy snow.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

There could be a key holding the second stage impeller in place on the shaft and when it broke little slivers may be squeezed between the shaft and impeller causing enough tension to spin the impeller in light but gets overloaded in heavy snow.

Or the worm gear may be marginal.

This sounds harsh but stick a 2x4 down the chute with the impeller DIS-engaged. Slowly engage the auger lever. See if the impeller stays still and the impeller shaft spins. if so the connection is lost and start taking it apart since you dont see a pin hole.

If the motor dies or the belts slips or squeals and your impeller AND shaft dont spin they are still connected tightly.

If that checks out do the same with the 2x4 and the auger. If the impeller and shaft spin but the auger does not the gear is toast.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

like shryp said, I looked at your parts diagram. The impeller and shaft have corresponding flat spots to keep them spinning together. 

Do the tests, if your impeller and impeller shafts are spinning independently of each other you can take it apart and order the shaft, the impeller or both if needed.

If it was mine and it has a metal impeller I would remove the chute and drill 2 1/4 inch holes and put a couple bolts in to hold them together.


----------

